
Ask HN: Are there any RSS readers like HN or Reddit but for own feeds? - PixZxZxA
I am looking for an RSS reader that I can use for feeds I subscribe to, but that only show me the links, and take me to the website instead of some in-line article view (basically like Hacker News or Reddit).
======
detaro
I don't know any readymade example, but this sounds like something that'd be
reasonably easy to hack, maybe with a browser plugin/user script for an
existing service, or as a slight modification of a self-hosted open source
one?

EDIT: just checked it out using dev tools, seems like in inoreader a
userscript only would have to remove some onclick handlers to get links
instead of previews.

~~~
PixZxZxA
I would like to be able to view it on my iPhone too..

